# 2009 SM Calendar now available...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Please read the entire thread!

First I would like to thank EVERYONE who submitted a picture this year. I did my best to use ALL submissions, one month is a collage that should include everyone who submitted a picture but was not on a month page. Please know I did my best using the pictures that best fit the guidelines. If you do not see your submission it may not have met the picture guidelines, did not come through the email or I just goofed, please do not be upset. 

and SPECIAL thanks to Dr Jaimie for doing the cover work again this year for the calendar, you :rockon: as always

*The calendar is priced at $19.99 plus shipping.*

*You can order the calendar here...*
*2009 SpoiledMaltese.com Member Calendar*

*Calendar Info*
QUOTE


> Each page measures 8.5" x 11"
> Measures 11" x 17" when hung on wall
> Full bleed dynamic color
> 100 lb cover weight high gloss paper, wire-o bound
> ...


To see all calendar pages and who is on a particular month, click on the above order link, then below the picture of the cover, click on.. " View Calendar Pages"

Payments are processed through the CafePress website, they take, debit card, credit card and check. They will produce and ship the calendar usually within two business days. Standard shipping is 7.00 but they also offer other shipping options for different prices. No sales tax when shipping outside CA, KY, NV or WA!

*You can order the calendar here...*
*2009 SpoiledMaltese.com Member Calendar

The SM store is located here...
*http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese



*******************************************

Please post replies or questions in this thread! Thank you again to everyone who participated this year!

Joe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! It's great!!! It gets better every year!! Great job, Joe!!! :smilie_daumenpos: 

I already ordered mine!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well done Joe! Looks fab! :smilie_daumenpos: 

And also a big thank you to Dr Jaimie again this year for the cover!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG!!! I love it! It turned out fantastic. Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Great job Joe & Jaime!!!! The fluffs are all beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: but May just cracked me up I'd die if mine came inside in that condition. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Ordering right now!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thank you, Joe. I just ordered mine and checked out the pages. Great job!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

joe! what a great job!! im ordering mine right now!!! thank you and jaime again for such a great calendar!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great job Joe!.. Just ordered mine! ...can't wait to get it!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Cap'n and Jaimie for another great calendar!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the pics do get better and better. feb sure is a cutie! and my little pax made it  congrats to all


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ordered 4....Thanks Joe and Dr Jaimie. Wonderful job.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it and just ordered mine. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love the calendar, all the fluffs are so precious :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks you Jaimie and Joe!!!! :ThankYou: The calender looks amazing!!!! :two thumbs up: Thanks for all your hard work!!!

I was so excited when I was looking at the months and saw my babies staring back at me!!! :biggrin: I can't wait to order at least one!!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Nice job....all the Malts looks adorable.... Yeah Miss March (Hannah :wub: :wub I always loved that pic!

Does anyone know who the Nov malts are? I couldn't read the writing but thought they were too cute!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks fabulous! :good post - perfect 10: Great thanks to Joe and Jaime for their hard work. I'll be ordering as soon as I figure out how many...  They'll make great gifts!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 6 2008, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684477


> Nice job....all the Malts looks adorable.... Yeah Miss March (Hannah :wub: :wub: ) I always loved that pic!
> 
> Does anyone know who the Nov malts are? I couldn't read the writing but thought they were too cute![/B]



thats the gorgeous tess and zoey


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so excited! My boys are June!!!!! :chili: :chili: Whoohoo!!! The calender is fabulous!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, my heart almost jumped out when I saw my daughter Mia staring back at me as "Miss July." arty: arty: 

*Thank you so much, Joe!!!* Mia's birthday is July 4, so I am sooooo happy that she gets to represent her birthday month!!!!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...Joe used my siggy in the collage month and I didn't even submit it! That one REALLY didn't meet the criteria! Wonder if my attachment didn't go through? I did mention I had wanted to get one of them together and wasn't able to for this year. If you did that as a favor to me Joe, thanks!

Great job Joe and Jaimie! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you very much, Joe!

And, Jaimie, thank you very much, too!

Joe, your collage is very nice! 

And, I am not upset that I don't see Snowball on there. : ) I just love seeing him on the cover this year. 

I do have a suggestion for next year's calendar though. Maybe the cover pictures could be on one of the pages as the collage is in one of the months for this year? Unless I am not understanding how the whole process is done ... it seems as though everyone's picture would be on a calendar page, too. Does that make sense? 

I'm still learning how the process works, so please don't take my suggestion as though I am unhaappy with the calendar. I love it! And, I thank you and Jaimie again for all your hard work and effort into making this special calendar for all of us.

I already ordered more than one calendar! : )


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 6 2008, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684475


> Thanks you Jaimie and Joe!!!! :ThankYou: The calender looks amazing!!!! :two thumbs up: Thanks for all your hard work!!!
> 
> I was so excited when I was looking at the months and saw my babies staring back at me!!! :biggrin: I can't wait to order at least one!!!![/B]


I thought those were your cuties!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

<blockquote> :w00t: No way are those really my fluffs! :blush: I'm sooo excited that they got picked. Congrats to everyone.

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 6 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684445


> Great job Joe & Jaime!!!! The fluffs are all beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: but May just cracked me up I'd die if mine came inside in that condition. :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Ordering right now!!!![/B]


</blockquote>
:smrofl: Yes Maggie that would be my babies. :rockon: 



QUOTE (Deuce @ Dec 6 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684484


> I am so excited! My boys are June!!!!! :chili: :chili: Whoohoo!!! The calender is fabulous!!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]


That's such a cute picture of them! Congrats! :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Another EXCELLENT job, Joe & Jamie. I truly am very grateful that you take on this task every year. In my order, I always include a calendar for my groomer and for my hair stylist (he owns a maltese too). 

Thank you very much.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: I see my little Flower girl Hannah is Miss March. I almost didn't enter that picture.LOL Congrats everyone.The photos are all so good. Thanks to Joe & Jaimie for all the work. :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The calendar looks great!!! Off to place my order.  

Thanks Joe and Jaimie for all of your hard and wonderful work in putting this year's calendar together.

Can't wait to get it!

Linda 

PS: I just saw the SM store (had forgotten about) and ordered a mouse pad. Are there any adult-sized t-shirts like the kids' shirt?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job! :aktion033:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw wow its so great, love all the month pictures. Thanks to you Joe and Jaimie for your teriffic efforts. :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what a wonderful calendar. all those sweet babies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
joe, thank you for the hard work. it looks fabulos! may is so funny, cant stop laughing, how sweet. oh all of the pics are great! cant even make up my mind. 


and my little boy is in it. I'm so happy and dancing and singing with heini on my arm, poor chap doesn't know whats going on. I gave him an extra treat for that  

*quickly sending my order off now* 

thank you joe and dr.jamie!
very much :flowers: :flowers: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful :wub: ALL the babies look adorable :wub: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Dec 7 2008, 05:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684651


> *what a wonderful calendar. all those sweet babies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> joe, thank you for the hard work. it looks fabulos! may is so funny, cant stop laughing, how sweet. oh all of the pics are great! cant even make up my mind.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was Heini as Mr. December! It's hard to recognize him. Congratulations!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

What a cute calendar! Thank so much Dr. Jamie and Joe for the hard work! Cute pictures for the months. Love the one of the dogs in the bath tub and I can't tell who it is but I love that November photo too! So sweet! All of the pictures are sweet! Good variety, good job of showing off the maltese personality!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very nice, as usual!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 6 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684606


> The calendar looks great!!! Off to place my order.
> 
> Thanks Joe and Jaimie for all of your hard and wonderful work in putting this year's calendar together.
> 
> ...


Joe, Could a mouse pad be done of the cover page? I know I would buy one. Would anyone else be interesterd?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I would!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Dec 7 2008, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684688


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 6 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684606





> The calendar looks great!!! Off to place my order.
> 
> Thanks Joe and Jaimie for all of your hard and wonderful work in putting this year's calendar together.
> 
> ...


Joe, Could a mouse be done of the cover page? I know I would buy one. Would anyone else be interesterd?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would buy it!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind words, i'm glad you all like it, i'll look into doing a cover mousepad


bump


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That would be really cool. Amazing job Joe and Dr. Jaimie.
xoxoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

GREAT job Joe!! AND Jaimie!! :chili: It looks GREAT!!! I'm ordering 2!


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the calendar looks fantastic, I have ordered my copy, THANKS.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll be ordering mine friday i didnt subit because i didnt have any good ones but i will next year


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

:chili: :chili: ORDERED MINEEEEEE!!!!! :chili: :chili: 

i used robbys credit card... and i "accidently" put the rush delivery.... hahahah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I 'should' be getting mine Friday or Monday. I got confirmation it was sent but the UPS tracking doesn't seem to be working. The confirmation said 12th-15th... so won't be long now! Can't wait to see it in reality!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 10 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686943


> I 'should' be getting mine Friday or Monday. I got confirmation it was sent but the UPS tracking doesn't seem to be working. The confirmation said 12th-15th... so won't be long now! Can't wait to see it in reality![/B]


Whoa, Terry, I'm so glad you posted this. I checked to see if I had an email from Cafe Press and had one that I hadn't opened. When I clicked on the tracking info, I saw that it was delivered today!!! So, I went to my front porch and lo and behold there it was!!! I never thought it'd get here so fast!! 

It looks really great!!! Very high quality and professional looking!!! All the Malts look so cute!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I received my calendars today too! The calendars look great Joe and Dr. Jaimie! 

I didn't notice until I actually got the calendars that Seymour's picture was on the August page. 






Joy


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful calendar! Thanks, Dr. Jaimie and Joe, for all your hard work and dedication to this project! Mine is on the way, and I can hardly wait to receive it!

:ThankYou:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I just ordered mine.....and I cannot wait to get it. It looks so wonderful. This is the most amazing site ever. I feel like we are all family!!! Thank you, Dr. Jaimie and Joe!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Joe the calendar is beautiful, as always, both you and Jaimie do a great job, I love it and appreciate all your efforts and time that you both put into making it such an annual event for us :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I will be ordering mine soon that's for sure


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bump bump bump


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just tracked mine and I think it will arrive tomorrow! I am so excited! :chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 17 2008, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691199


> I just tracked mine and I think it will arrive tomorrow! I am so excited! :chili:[/B]


kim said we got ours today and i'm out of town till tommorow :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey I am just wondering how long the calendar will be for sale. I wanted to get mine but I was going to wait til January if I could, but if they would not be for sale then, I was going to go ahead and purchase mine. Just wondering. Christy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Dec 22 2008, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691536


> Hey I am just wondering how long the calendar will be for sale. I wanted to get mine but I was going to wait til January if I could, but if they would not be for sale then, I was going to go ahead and purchase mine. Just wondering. Christy[/B]


it will be sold until next december, plenty of time :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, wow! I just noticed that Joe has a one page calendar available with the cover page and all the months on it for only $5.99. I'll have to wait until pay day to get it, but thought I'd mention it if no one else noticed.

2009 One Page Calendar


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 22 2008, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691507


> ttt[/B]


well said sir


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it!! :wub: It's beautiful!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I recieved my calendar on Mon. I had ordered it on Dec. 11th and when it hadn't arrived I tracked it and it said it was at my local post office undeliverable or something. anyway I called Cafe Press and they took my info ,phone no. cause I didn't have the order no. cause I was at work. I expected them to have to track it,but the nice lady said that they would overnite a replacement to me. I was pleasantly surprised!! Any to make a long story longer, the calendar is just beautiful,and now that DH can upload pix( notice that I didn't say that I could upload pix.) we will be sure to submit one of T. Dink next year. :biggrin: Sorry this is so long.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (chichi @ Dec 31 2008, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696305


> I recieved my calendar on Mon. I had ordered it on Dec. 11th and when it hadn't arrived I tracked it and it said it was at my local post office undeliverable or something. anyway I called Cafe Press and they took my info ,phone no. cause I didn't have the order no. cause I was at work. I expected them to have to track it,but the nice lady said that they would overnite a replacement to me. I was pleasantly surprised!! Any to make a long story longer, the calendar is just beautiful,and now that DH can upload pix( notice that I didn't say that I could upload pix.) we will be sure to submit one of T. Dink next year. :biggrin: Sorry this is so long.[/B]


cool, cafepress has great customer service

bump


----------



## peanutbaby (Dec 17, 2007)

The calendar is sooo cute! I'm definitely going to order one :wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just a reminder, these are available all year :thumbsup:


----------

